# Machacamarca for Espresso



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

I decided it was time to try this stuff having heard so much about it.

I was just thinking, as i only ordered 250g, I don't want to waste it all trying to find the sweet spot. so i decided i would ask how you have found it does best for espresso, with regards to temp, extraction time, what is your optimum shot weight/volume from a 15g dose?(I'm using the 15g VST and don't have the 18g yet)

I know i'm being a bit lame by asking rather than finding out for myself, i just want to enjoy as much as possible rather than using it as plant food!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Gah I know where you're coming from, I have wasted 100g of red brick and have yet to get anything but a gush.

My grinder just can't manage red brick. Massive waste of money









Machacamarca is my fav Has Bean coffee fo' sho'! I think I took advice from Gary on Macha and also spoke to Steve about brew yield.

I think he said something like 18/19g producing 30g in 23 seconds or something.

In my 15g VST I went for somewhere around 15.5g getting around 23g in around 23-26 seconds.

This is one of those coffees that when you get the extraction right it kicks you in the balls with awesomeness! Can be tricky to get right though. Best of luck!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I had similar experiences to Fatboyslim - around 14.5g in a 15g VST basket producing 23g of espresso in 26 seconds. It has a really narrow sweet spot. I was in Taylor Street Baristas on Friday and they had the Macha as an espresso guest. I chatted to them about it and they said they were finding it very challenging to get it dialled in correctly. They advised me to have some of the Union Rogue instead, as they still did not have it quite right.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks Batman!

First time ive looked forward to a kick in the balls for a long time! I can see this will be a tricky one already, I'm guessing being a has bean it will be quite a light roast, which i don't have any trouble with usually but grinding for a 23 second pull on a light roast means we're getting close to channel city! I'm happy with that though, I love a challenge!

I'm mega mega excited! As i have said before, I go through phases with coffee like i go through loo paper and right now im all about the juicy, fruity, sweet, acidic coffees. Machacamarca sounds like it will fit the bill nicely. I fancy a nice Natural-Process aswell right now, I'm going to have a look around.

Extract have this http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/roasters-choice on at the moment which sounds very interesting indeed!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

jimbow said:


> I had similar experiences to Fatboyslim - around 14.5g in a 15g VST basket producing 23g of espresso in 26 seconds. It has a really narrow sweet spot. I was in Taylor Street Baristas on Friday and they had the Macha as an espresso guest. I chatted to them about it and they said they were finding it very challenging to get it dialled in correctly. They advised me to have some of the Union Rogue instead, as they still did not have it quite right.


Sounds like my kind of challenge! Maybe half will become plantfood though afterall!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> Sounds like my kind of challenge! Maybe half will become plantfood though afterall!


You need the PID up and running so you can pre-infuse! I found it helped get better pours more so on Macha than other beans.

I'm massively disheartened about red brick at the mo...but don't mind me. I just ordered some more Oporapa.

To save you a load of time dialing in I would start off somewhere extremely fine grind-wise. Then work your way coarser as opposed to starting coarser and blah blah blah etc etc


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear of your troubles with the Red Brick, have you tried switching back to a standard basket to help get you back into your grinders range?

Yeah, I really do need to have another go at installing the PID! I will take your advise and start around the setting i had for Red Brick and work my way courser.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

From memory 14.5g very fine, 32 seconds 23g ...92 or 93c.

A belter as brewed tho tbh


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Ah, at 32 seconds it should be no problem, thats very similar to my current beans. I'm going to experiment with different brew methods while it is very fresh before its ready for espresso.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

I found extraction very similar to the others, and I would recommend the traditional 14-15g double rather than any more. It is one of those beans which I couldn't make satisfactory singles from (I like my singles sometimes) because I found I couldn't get a rounded flavour and it was very acid. But the traditional 26 second pour from 14-15g produced fantastic results (balanced, sweet, chocolate and acidity) without too much effort. Once again, when I tried to go over 15g, the balance wasn't there, the sweetness just wasn't noticebale. I like this bean for espresso and it will probably be good for milky drinks too (I don't like milk) but I can't really give an informed opinion there.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

For me Macha is destroyed in milk. I had a macha flat white at The Attic in York and all that wonderful acidity had gone and all that was left was a moderately sweet but otherwise quite generic coffee.

Please don't add milk to this coffee


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> For me Macha is destroyed in milk. I had a macha flat white at The Attic in York and all that wonderful acidity had gone and all that was left was a moderately sweet but otherwise quite generic coffee.
> 
> Please don't add milk to this coffee


Oops! My mistake!!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would suggest a machiato with Macha would be superb, maybe even a Cortado. Anything more, then yes, every USP vanishes into generic-ville


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

i cant get anything out of these beans from HasBean, no matter how fine i take it they just gush out as though they are months and months old supermarket rubbish, switching back to my Lusty Glaze and things are normal, ill have to grind whats left for press/filter instead


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

brun said:


> i cant get anything out of these beans from HasBean, no matter how fine i take it they just gush out as though they are months and months old supermarket rubbish, switching back to my Lusty Glaze and things are normal, ill have to grind whats left for press/filter instead


Have you tried clogging the machine and working back from that?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I had my first shot of machacamarca today, it is fantastic stuff but I think I have been spoiled by loayza, while delicious I just found it lacked personality, it guess it is early days though, I haven't tried it brewed yet, so I think that might help me see what I'm dealing with a little more clearly. I pulled some very good 29 second shots but I can't help but think there must be some hidden dept somewhere.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've had this coffee so much I'm pretty familiar with it.

Try to describe in as much detail your shot and I'll tell you if you're anywhere near its best.

Just to give you a guide I had a shot of macha and straight after a shot of fazenda cachoeira (which does make tasty espresso) but the cachoeira tasted bland in comparison to macha.

You think its going to be too acidity but right at the last minute to kicks you in the balls (again) with sweetness and then chocolate (other testicle).


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Not going to be technical as ... I can't! But I find this is best 14-15g, 2oz in 25 seconds. As Fatboyslim says (getting repetitive that sentence!!!







) there is a certain level of acidity which takes you followed by a whole lot of chocolate. It's one of those that attacks all the senses in your mouth, top, bottom, sides and leaves you with a mouthful of choc as an aftertaste with a hint of acidity. LoveRly!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I initially got hit by its fantastic mouthfeel, I then got lovely sweetness coupled with almost apple juice like acidity, that as you said dissipates as you really get the syrupy sweetness and chocolate I guess you could describe it like a chocolate caramel from a box of Roses!

Don't get me wrong, I am very happy with it, it's just after the Loayza 'cherry bomb' I am finding the machacamarca is struggling to compete, I do believe though that it has more to offer, I will work with it tomorrow and I'm sure i'll nail it!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I definitely get the white grape acidity that steve talks about. If you aren't getting grape then you are missing out. This is the star quality of this coffee.

You're making me really want a shot of macha!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I suppose it could be white grape, i will bare that in mind tomorrow when I have a play.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Have you tried clogging the machine and working back from that?


I had my vario at a very fine setting and it wouldn't choke the machine, I didn't wanna go too fine for fear of the burrs touching


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

brun said:


> I had my vario at a very fine setting and it wouldn't choke the machine, I didn't wanna go too fine for fear of the burrs touching


I would be very surprised if a grinder of the Varios pedigree cant choke a machine with plenty of room for grinding finer


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If the grinder is calibrated correctly the burrs shouldn't touch on the zero setting. Even if they do touch, you can immediately tell because of the high pitched squealing sound, and then back off a bit until it goes quiet again. That sound is how you calibrate it to zero anyway, so don't worry about hearing it for a second or so.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

ah ok, ive never experienced any noises like that but just didnt wanna risk it really, i spent so much time fiddling with the grind though i used up pretty much the whole bag, ive only about 30g of it left now which im just gonna grind for filter and have done with it, ill try something else next time


----------

